# problemas con el sonido

## deniawor

cuando hago alsaconf no me detecta la tarjeta y me sale el mensaje de isa pnp, he echo los pasos que viene en el manual pero no consigo hacerla funcionar, alguna idea

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate un aplay -l a ver si tenes la tarjeta detectada.

alsamixer (y chequea los niveles)

----------

## deniawor

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

----------

## pelelademadera

y tenes bien seteado el volumen? desde alsamixer.

pcm front y bueno creo que con eso esta, y chequea que no esten en mute

----------

## deniawor

lo he mirado y no lo tengo en mute

----------

## quilosaq

Perdona la insistencia. Publica la salida de 

```
amixer scontents
```

----------

## deniawor

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 74

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 52 [70%] [-22.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 52 [70%] [-22.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 210 [82%] [-9.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 210 [82%] [-9.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Docking Mic',0

  Capabilities: volume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 80

  Front Left: 66 [82%] [-8.00dB] Playback [on]

  Front Right: 66 [82%] [-8.00dB] Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'External Mic',0

  Capabilities: volume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 80

  Front Left: 65 [81%] [-9.00dB] Playback [on]

  Front Right: 65 [81%] [-9.00dB] Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: volume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 80

  Front Left: 65 [81%] [-9.00dB] Playback [on]

  Front Right: 65 [81%] [-9.00dB] Playback [on]

----------

## quilosaq

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
> 
>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined penum
> 
>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
> ...

 

Este control, que es el principal, lo tienes enmudecido. Para activarlo: 

```
amixer set Master unmute
```

----------

